# Best way to locate a used diesel pusher  to purchase



## Lawman69

We are new to RV-ing.  We bought a gas 2008 Monaco 30 SPS about 5 months ago.  Just completed our first extended trip recently while hauling the Jeep behind us.  The Monaco was gutless on serious hills, and its handling in wind is poor, particularly at speed on freeways.  These is a lot of play in the steering wheel.  We test-drove a 2009 Winnebago Journey diesel pusher yesterday and it drove completely normally compared to the Monaco.  We are now thinking abut upgrading to a used Winnebago Journey or a Forza.  Would appreciate suggestions for identifying these units to purchase.  The dealer we visited wants to get rich on such a sale.  I am aware of RV Trader and other such sites, but I am not seeing many such units at all and almost none near where we live.  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## C Nash

Well the 30 footer will not handle like a disel.  No comparsion.  Gutless???  What engine do you have?  What speed are you driving?  If there is play in the steering there is a problem.  Dealers have to make a living.  Make them an offer and they may supprise you.  No gas burner will handle like a pusher.  You are looking at air ride versus spring ride. A lot depends on how upside down you are on your present MH as to deals.  I have the 32 PBS  HR on the Ford chassis with V10 engine and it handles fine.  No not like a pusher but has plenty power but I drive 55 and dont care if others pass me.  Reason for rving is slow down and enjoy.  Dont get me wrong I love performance but leave that for the drag strips.  Just keep looking plenty of pushers out there.  Friend just traded a 2014 30 footer for a 34 ft HR pusher and loves the difference in handling.


----------



## akjimny

Lawman - it all depends on how much money you want to spend.  I have a 2007 Sunseeker 31 foot Class C on the F450 chassis with a V10 engine.  It gets between 8 and 10 miles per gallon and it hauled a 16 foot enclosed trailer up the Alcan with no problems.  Admittedly there were some hills where I had to downshift into low, but I was still passing semis.  Pros and Cons:  You already have a motorhome.  It probably needs new shocks, new tie rod ends and anti-sway bar bushings.  Those should take care of most of the play in the steering wheel and sway in the cross winds.  A complete tune-up may give you more power.  You could also have a K&N cold air intake and a set of exhaust headers to maximize your engine performance.  Con:  It's a 7 year old motorhome.  Diesel Pusher Pros and Cons:  Pro:  It's a diesel pusher. It will should have more power and torque to pull your toad.  Cons:  It will be more expensive.  Tune-ups and oil changes will cost more.  In fact, any mechanical problems you might have will cost more.  A diesel pusher cannot be repaired by just any mechanic.  The toss up is fuel cost.  A gas engine will get slightly less MPG than a diesel - but gas costs less per gallon.

Basically it all boils down to money.  How much do you want to spend and what do you want to spend it on.  I agree with Chelse - drive slow and enjoy the scenery.  You bedroom is only a few feet behind you.


----------



## Rick Smith

We moved up from a 30' Storm gasser, a 35' Winnebago to a 40' Newmar Dutch Star DP. There is no comparion in quality and driveability with the two gassers and our diesel pusher. There is a premium to pay for a DP, but it is worth every dime.

I would never buy one of these MH's new. Further, I would never buy a used RV of any style from a dealer. We bought our Newmar 10 years old with 30K miles from the original owner for around $200K less than a new one!! Funny thing, our 2004 Newmar 4011 drives just as good as the new 2015 Newmar we drove! 

We know the past maintenance that has been performed and I perform my own maintenance now. If your budget allows, go with a quality used DP and buy it from the owner.


----------

